# Train blown off Huey P. Long bridge during storm (4/27/15)



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 27, 2015)

http://theadvocate.com/news/neworleans/neworleansnews/12218948-172/train-cars-fall-of-elevated

Thanks NJCoastExp (who posted a pic on FB)


----------



## fairviewroad (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow. There's a lot of ways this could have turned out much, much worse.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 27, 2015)

Good thing the Sunset Ltd. with its Superliner Cars wasn't crossing the Huey Long! As was said, it could have been much worse!


----------



## saxman (Apr 27, 2015)

The Sunset Limited was crossing the same bridge a few minutes before though!

video


----------



## andersone (Apr 27, 2015)

and I thought I was having a bad day,,,,,

news reports did mention injuries,,,

hope all are safe


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 27, 2015)

My cousin in NOL says that she was at an office with no windows, so she didn't see it, but 111 MPH winds were reported.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 27, 2015)

Superliners have a surprisingly low center of gravity, attributable to the weight of the equipment (HVAC etc) and the water tank just above the railhead. That said, if the wind is high enough, they topple.


----------



## fairviewroad (Apr 27, 2015)

Occasionally the Empire Builder is halted due to high wind advisories in the Rockies. This just goes

to show the justification for that. I wonder, though, if the railroad in this case had received warning of potential

high winds prior to sending the train across?


----------

